

Market underwhelmed by Apple launch - anigbrowl
http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=Logarithmic&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1317758400000&chddm=391&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NASDAQ:AAPL&ntsp=0

======
evgen
This is _always_ what happens. Buy on the rumor, sell on the news. AAPL always
trends up before a major event, drops immediately after, and then climbs back
up to top the previous high within a week or so.

